# Driver's door or not that is the question



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got back from a frustrating trip to Frankfurt to complete a deal on a 2004 Hymer B 655 Starline with a dealer who advertised on mobile.de. It had everthing except a drivers door. It was one question I never thought to ask and I just did not like the idea of having only one exit. Therwise we would hve bought it.
What do other Hymer owners think?
Does it matter?
Is it safer to have a drivers door.
Should it have been declared in the advert?
Thanks
Bob45


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Bob45 said:


> Just got back from a frustrating trip to Frankfurt to complete a deal on a 2004 Hymer B 655 Starline with a dealer who advertised on mobile.de. It had everthing except a drivers door. It was one question I never thought to ask and I just did not like the idea of having only one exit. Therwise we would hve bought it.
> What do other Hymer owners think?
> Does it matter?
> Is it safer to have a drivers door.
> ...


Bob did it have a passenger door? We have owned a US RV which ONLY had the one door and we didn't find it a problem....never worked out yet why you would really....

Our Hymer 640 did have a driver's door, but that was LHD, our 564 (1990 model) had a passenger door...due to being RHD.... which was just as bad as only having one door.

I wouldn't have let it stop me buying the vehicle if all else was right. Just have a couple of those window smashers fitter to each side, to enable you to smash the glass should you ever need to. It also means they can't break in there....so a benefit.

My opinion of course.

Carol


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Doors*

We had an Arto a-class for just under 5 years, That did not have a driver or passenger door, just a rear entrance. Loved it. The absence of a door increased cab storage and visibility for the driver through full sized windows.

Now have a Hymer 544 with a passenger door but long for my Arto. The windows on the Arto were more than big enough to cope as emergency exits for fit people.

My ideal van would have a single entrance door just behind the driver and front passenger and no other means of access.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Before we had our van we'd seen a lot about people saying you must have driver and passenger doors for ease in the UK. But guess what we never use them. We much prefer to use the centre door. So I would n't worry about it.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i was very worried about this. when i ordered my daybreak i specified a driver's door. however, this had just been dropped from the options. concern was re haveing to get out onto road side in the event of a breakdown, or if using a lay-by. of course, we have only the habitation door, and no doors at the "cab" end. it turns out to have been a false worry. many rv owners we have met never use the driver's door. and the security is certainly better. 

des


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Drivers door*

The drivers door on a Hymer is an otion, so they wouldn't necessarily have to advertise it as NOT having one. In fact most times, it is listed as an extra when people are selling.

Our 640 had one, and we did find it useful - things like getting out to the fuel filler, or side locker, but I guess we could have lived without one. If you can find one with, it's an advantage - but be aware that it can be a source of draughts.

Smick


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bob,

sorry if you were disappointed, but in my opinion you could not have expected that the "missing" driver's door was advertized. 

There is no general rule regarding A-classes and driver's doors. For instance, in their current catalogue Hymer offers the "B-class" A-classes (no pun intended, just Hymer branding policy :wink: ) in a CL and a (premium) SL version. In the SL version the driver's door is standard, but can be opted out, while in the CL version a driver's door is an extra that costs an additional 1500 EUR. 

Other manufacturers handle it differently. 

And, just be aware that cab doors are the no. 1 entry point for burglars...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We looked at N&B Arto with no front doors & quite liked the extra space & security it afforded. Our Frankia has passenger door access. This works well for us, not for access, but the step is just the right size to site our oil filled radiator  We only use the habitation door for access to van.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have a N+B Flair with only a habitation door and initially we were a little worried however after looking at the added security (three locking points on the door) we don't miss the drivers door. When I think back I only remember using it to fill up with fuel anyway. I guess it's a matter of preference really and it wouldn't halt a purchase if all other boxes were ticked

The only thing that would worry me was when we saw a German registered Arto with only the one door that had the Fiamma security locks fitted. It would be difficult to get out of the MH if some yobbo walked past and flipped the Fiamma up into the locked position while you were inside - you would be well and truly stuffed.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Its never a problem to us not having a drivers door but I suppose it's what you want that counts.

Johnny F


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

*Drivers door or not*

Our Hymer 544 has a drivers door and we have found it invaluable for 2 reasons; we are able to park tight up against a wall or tree or other obstruction on one side,and can use the second door to get in and out:this has often allowed us to park in spots where we might not have otherwise. The second reason is when carrying young grandchildren about we can always load or unload them on the "safe" side, and when using the van to carry goods (like when moving house or getting D.I.Y. stuff and we've done a lot of both for ourselves and family) we can load up the back and the central walkway completely and can still get in and out the front door. I personally would not want a one door van, although to be fair I've never had one.


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*HYMER DRIVERS DOOR*


We also have a LHD 544 and found the driver's door invaluable at petrol stations abroad, and also as a second exit both when parked close on the other side or in a possible emergency. Ours is secured with a mortice lock operated by a key inside and out, not a thumbturn, so that it can't be opened if the window is smashed. Also usefull at ticket barriers if you can't reach and need to jump out! 
Rasser


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Our B544 '88 doesn't have a drivers door. One consideration would be winter or soggy-UK use.

Once parked up you can apply the 'no shoes' rule easily. However, having driven back from Germany in snow, then done New Year in the Lakes where it never stopped raining it's hard to not mark the carpets when you fuel up or even hop out to switch on thr gas for a layby stop. This is all the more noticeable if you have a door situated right at the back.

Because forecourts tend to be swamped with diesel quite often unless you're prepared to have a pair of outdoor shoes and some cab shoes for driving it means laying out paper or plastic when on the move because whatever you do you have to walk the length of the vehicle to get back to the drivers seat.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> Because forecourts tend to be swamped with diesel quite often unless you're prepared to have a pair of outdoor shoes and some cab shoes for driving it means laying out paper or plastic when on the move because whatever you do you have to walk the length of the vehicle to get back to the drivers seat.


I also have this issue with our RV only having a hab door, while traveling we lay an old carpet runner from the door to the cab area.. on balance I still prefer not having the drivers door..


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think I'd agree there. If I had a drivers door it would only mean I fell out of it when chair swivelled and red wine in hand!


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

My 2007 Arto only has the habitation door, the drivers door was a £2000.00 option 8O therefore we didnt go for it as it would have meant having 2 doors side by side on the drivers side of the van (if you get what I mean) as has already been said we have found no problems with only having the habitation door, it allows for better visability better use of space etc and again as has been said less places to be broken in through therefore in my opinion it is a bonus especially when you take into account the £2000.00 saving


----------

